# Getting closer... my 1st bow hunting season



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Well... this has been a few weeks of trial and error. New lease and new to bow hunting. And none of my hunting buddies bow hunt or know anything about it so I have been on my own in this...

I am confident in my shooting ability to 30yds would like to shoot at about 20. 

So the 1st few times hunting with a bow a would check the game cams around my feeders and pic the one with activity closer to shhoting times. Well i set up 2 differnt ground blinds to get me close enough for a bow and give options for wind etc... But after 3 hunts and not see squat i starting scouting more in the valley's along the creeks. Using a climbing tree stand i started seeing more deer but nothing close enough to shoot at.

Last weeken the kid wanted to go so i took him along with the qualification that he had be as quiet as a mouse... That took some education on how to walk slowly and not make noise. Then how to sit quitly and move very slowly. We did see a buck and 5 does that trip but again out of range as they saw his quick hand movements.

So I go out yesterday morning alone because I am not sure if I can get back out before gun season. Found a nice spot again and hunt from the ground... no stand and no blind...

I had a set of does come in unaware of me and as they get close i grab my bow. attched the release and as i start to get tension to begin a draw, i realize i didnt hold the release closed and the arrow shoots about 4 feet in front of me. Now understand the 2 does are now about 10 yards in front of me and still dont see me. so i grab another arrow for a 2nd go but in th process i hit some leaves i was hiding behind and they now know something is up and move behind cover... I satay still while they snort and wheez, letting everyone know something is up. they walk off just our of range after a 2min stare down.dang it!!! so close.

I thought that was it but, here come another down the hill. small and i think ok, another doe fine i'll be ready, I get a good draw and realize its a yearling buck and i release tension.

he got really close maybe 7-10 yards and never knew i was there. whatched him for about 5 mins. pretty cool.

still no shot but i think i learned alot and I know when the times comes i will get it done. good being in the woods and I love the fact that bow hunting requires a broader skill set and offeres more challenges.

Cant wait to put somehing down!!!


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Hang in there, one thing to remember is your not a Indian, its gonna be hard to get inside 30 on the ground and be able to draw and make a shot on a relaxed deer. Any bottlenecks or funnels where your at??..WW


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

I hear ya. I have been in a tree most times


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

I'm with you about being frustrated. I've been bow hunting a while but have been on a 2 year dry spell. East Texas bow hunting is difficult at best. Sometimes I think I should get a hill country lease. Anyway, hang in there and good luck.


----------



## extgreen (Oct 26, 2011)

i'm new too so what i do is get on here and ask questions. I got my first 10point this year with my bow and got a doe with my bow last year. My advice, is practice how you plan to hunt and practice shooting further than you plan to shoot. I got that 10 point because i paid attention. That was my second time seeing him and i knew where he liked to come out. next time scout and scout and scout. and move to where the action is. if a buck comes there once it's not guaranteed, but it's likely he'll be back sooner or later checking on his scrapes and following the same pattern. Good luck on your next hunt. and ya i made the same mistakes my first year.


----------



## panhandle_slim (Jun 1, 2012)

I'm in the same boat as you...sat in a tree dor the first time ever two weeks ago and had a doe come within 40 of me before she made me!! Frustrating but still an awesome experience. I enjoy the learning process. Hang in there and post up when you knock down your first!!


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

LOL... sounds like a few people are in the same boat. dont get me wrong... I am NOT fustrated. In fact i am more motivated than ever to get it done. My early issues were getting a good handle on the movement of deer on this lease. I have spent a ton of time and i am now confident in my spots and i know they are good high traffic areas.

I have been hunting all my life and have good sound skills. But as you know, bow hunting offers additional challenges due to the distances needed. I learned alot about scent control and that has been the biggest pay off so far. 

Now i just need more time in the saddle to stick one. traveling heavy these next few weeks. 

good luck guys and I'll post pics when one is down.


----------



## YunGun (Jun 14, 2010)

This is my second year bow hunting and yesterday evening I shot my first deer with a bow. Being it was only a doe Its still addicting, the sound of bones cracking when a Killzone hits is by far one of my favorite sounds now.
I noticed you rest, sight, and black riser. Is that the Diamond Dead Eye?


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

If there are deer and you're proficient the time will come 

Hang in there. It's an addiction that is not easily cured.

TH


----------

